# [DRI DRM etc] Fujitsu Amilo A1650G avec ATI Xpress 200M

## novazur

...Last edited by novazur on Tue Jun 21, 2011 5:17 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## razer

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Bonjour,
> 
> Seulement, je suis personnellement habitué depuis de nombreuses années aux cartes Nvidia. Et là je me retrouve face à une ATI, et des docs auxquelles je ne capte rien, sans compter les docs gentoo pas nécessairement à jour avec le dernier Xorg etc etc...
> 
> 

 

Hello,

J'ai fait la même opération (tout nvidia vers tout ati) très récemment. Je suis on ne peut plus satisfait de ce choix

déjà je dirais que le document de référence est là, même si en effet il n'est pas très à jour :

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Radeon

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Alors déjà, je ne sais pas si je dois utiliser les drivers de Xorg (radeon) ou les drivers proprio (fglrx).

 

Je te conseille les drivers libres, et dans le second cas (fglrx) je ne pourrais pas t'aider

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas ce que je dois activer dans le noyau comme options AGP etc, sachant que c'est un 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 et que toutes les docs font référence à des noyaux plus anciens.

 

J'imagine que ton portable est en pciexpress, donc tu peux décocher "agp support"

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je ne sais pas si je dois ajouter les options glx, dri etc à mon xorg.conf ou si cela peut fonctionner comme je le souhaite sans.
> 
> 

 

Sans drm dans le kernel, pas de chocolat... euh... de direct rendering

Je te conseille de cocher aussi kms

Commence déjà par te compiler un noyau propre, comme indiqué sur le wiki

Ensuite, tu installeras libdrm, mesa et xf86-video-ati. Je te conseille les versions "9999" de l'overlay x11 (layman -a x11)

Quand tu en seras là, on verra les éventuels tip

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

+1 pour les drivers que j'utilise sur mon portable avec meme plymouth ...

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas de soucis avec ton noyau puisque j'utilise sur mon desktop un noyau 2.6.38-rc4-git8, sur mon portable le noyau sys-kernel/git-sources-3.0_rc3

et tout cela avec du radeon .

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Radeon

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Kernel_Mode_Setting

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Plymouth

----------

## novazur

...Last edited by novazur on Tue Jun 21, 2011 5:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

```
grep -n "200M"  Xorg.0.log

 

188:    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE), ATI Radeon 9250 5960 (AGP),

192:    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5975 (PCIE),

194:    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A42 (PCIE),

196:    ATI Radeon XPRESS 200M 5A62 (PCIE),
```

Par contre il faut que tu désactives les drivers pour le frame buffer et active kms qui gère cette partie dorénavant ...

Va sur ce topic  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882567.html ou je viens de poster des images pour la conf noyau d'une carte ati.

Le ucode c'est pour les nouvelles cartes ...

----------

## novazur

...Last edited by novazur on Tue Jun 21, 2011 5:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## novazur

...Last edited by novazur on Tue Jun 21, 2011 5:18 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## man in the hill

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> grep -n "200M"  Xorg.0.log
> 
> ...

 

Tu en déduis qu'il y a de forte possibilité que ta carte soit prise en compte .

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Va sur ce topic https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-882567.html ou je viens de poster des images pour la conf noyau d'une carte ati.  
> 
> Voilà exactement ce qu'il ne me faut pas. Tu me dis ici de désactiver ce qui est framebuffer, et tu me donnes en exemple une config ou il est activé...   

 

Je t'ai dis de désactiver les drivers du frame buffer pas le support puisque c'est kms qui est utiliser pour gérer le fb.

http://xorg.freedesktop.org/wiki/radeonBuildHowTo

http://wiki.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature

Ta carte est dedans et supporte même les features ...

----------

## man in the hill

 *novazur wrote:*   

> [   479.626] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
> 
> 

 

Il lui manque une lib donc recompile   pour voir si ça passe:

```
emerge -av libdrm mesa xf86-video-ati xorg-server
```

Tu y es presque ...

----------

## novazur

...Last edited by novazur on Tue Jun 21, 2011 5:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## man in the hill

 *novazur wrote:*   

> Tu es gentil, mais manifestement, tu veux m'apprendre à pêcher alors que moi je veux juste le poisson.
> 
> Me renvoyer sans cesse sur les mêmes docs sur lesquelles je suis forcément tombé en 48h de recherches ne m'aide pas, et j'avoue, ne m'intéresse plus.
> 
> Si je suis venu poster ici, c'est pour de l'aide concrète, pas pour me guider vers une formation qui ne m'intéresse pas.
> ...

 

Je veux rien t'apprendre, je veux juste te donner un coup de main mais apparement tu y vois autre chose et je ne sais pas ce que tu as lu ou pas ... Et regarde je te répond alors que je dois installer deux point d'accès wifi au marin à 13h30 entre deux batiments donc tu te plantes sur mes intentions mais je peux pas te donner la solution et je ne répondrais plus non plus .... Installe ubuntu ou linux mint et ne te prend plus la tête .

----------

## novazur

...Last edited by novazur on Tue Jun 21, 2011 5:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## novazur

...Last edited by novazur on Tue Jun 21, 2011 5:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

 *novazur wrote:*   

>  *man in the hill wrote:*   Je veux rien t'apprendre, je veux juste te donner un coup de main 
> 
> En ne répondant quasiment à aucune des très nombreuses questions que je pose...
> 
>  *Quote:*   mais apparement tu y vois autre chose 
> ...

 

Tu sais quoi, tu viens de débiter exactement ce qu'il fallait pour que plus personne ne t'aide....

man in the hill essaye de te donner des pistes, ça ne te plais pas, soit. Tu aurais oublié ou tu te trouves ? C'est un forum de bénévoles passionnés, pas un support en ligne assuré par gens qui sont payés pour... A la limite, si ce qu'il te dis ne t'aide pas, ok, tu passes et tu dis gentiment que ça ne t'aide pas. Pas la peine de l'insulter comme tu le fais. On n'est pas une hotline avec garantie de résultat, au cas ou tu l'aurais oublié... Et personne ici n'est à ta botte ni à ton humble service pour répondre exactement comme monseigneur le souhaite... Que ton problème t'énerve ou pas.

----------

## novazur

...Last edited by novazur on Tue Jun 21, 2011 5:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Une insulte, ce n'est pas forcément un gros mot... La façon dont tu rembarres quelqu'un de bonne volonté comme man in the hill en est une.

Il n'essaye pas de t'en mettre "plein la vue" comme tu le dis, il essaye de te donner des pistes. Ca s'appelle de la bonne volonté. Vu comment tu le prends, je me demande vraiment ce que tu fous ici.

Tu sais quoi, j'avais envie d'être gentil et de faire en sorte que tu te calmes en douceur. Non je n'ai pas le "flag" modo, mais ça ne m'interdit pas de te faire remarquer en douceur que tu débordes. Je vois que ça ne sert à rien et que la seule chose que je récolte est une insulte (oui, "circule, y a rien à voir" dans ce contexte est une insulte...).

Alors tu sais quoi, si tu n'aimes pas ici l'aide que les gens essaye de t'apporter, mais VAS TE FAIRE FOUTRE (oui, je t'insulte là, et j'assume, contrairement à toi...). D'autant plus que tu n'as manifestement pas envie d'avoir de l'aide. Et je vais même me payer le luxe de prévenir un modo. On n'a pas besoin de parasites qui se prennent pour les rois du monde et pensent que le forum est plein de gens à leur botte pour satisfaire leur petite personne à leur convenance...

C'est un forum d'entraide avec des gens qui t'offrent leur bonne volonté, pas de support après-vente.

----------

## razer

 *novazur wrote:*   

> [   479.626] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib64/dri/r300_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
> 
> 

 

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"
> ```
> ...

 

1. Compiler un kernel supportant KMS, sans autres drivers de framebuffer, qui permet d'obtenir la résolution standard de ton moniteur dès le démarrage : il y a 50 wiki mieux les uns que les autres pour çà...

2. Utiliser les versions CVS pour libdrm, mesa et xf86-video-ati, histoire d'avoir un support 3d correct : layman -a x11 + entrées correctes dans /etc/portage/package.unmask + ajout du use "gallium" dans /etc/make.conf

3. Changer VIDEO_CARDS="radeon r300"

4. Reemerger les paquets précédents

5. Créer un fichier /etc/X11/corg.conf.d/12-radeon.conf. Le mien contient :

```
# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon RV370"

    Driver    "radeon"

    Option   "backingstore"      "true"

    Option   "EXAVSync"      "true"

    Option   "SwapbuffersWait"   "true"

    Option    "EnablePageFlip"    "true"

    Option    "ColorTiling"       "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Radeon RV370"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

EndSection
```

6. Jouer avec eselect mesa au pour trouver la conf 3d qui fonctionne le mieux sur ta carte

C'est certes un peu plus compliqué qu'installer le driver proprio nvidia, mais une fois que c'est fait, la maintenance est beaucoup plus simple qu'avec une boite noire en guise de module kernel et de driver xorg. Par ailleurs le support 2d (exa, aiglx, composite) est à mille lieux

Et non, je ne suis pas d'accord : ce forum n'est pas ce que tu décris. Les réponses sont précises, et on ne répond que lorsqu'on croit pouvoir aider. Je ne vois pas de différence avec les forums En, mise à part qu'ici c'est mieux rangé

Et enfin : utiliser gentoo en ayant comme idée de ne pas du tout chercher à comprendre comment çà fonctionne est assez curieux. Lorsque je suis dans cette optique, j'utilise une debian ou un ubuntu.

Par ailleurs, même si une réponse ne te convainc pas çà n'empêche pas de rester poli et d'imaginer que son rédacteur essaye d'aider. Si ce forum ne présente pas d'intérêt, autant ne pas le fréquenter, à forciori d'éviter d'y poser des questions

----------

## geekounet

Bon, je suis tout à fait d'accord à guilc, je n'ai rien à rajouter. Ici ce n'est pas un SAV, il n'y a pas de résultat à exiger, tout le monde s'entraide sur la base du bénévolat. Donc si une aide ne t'est pas utile, tu seras gentil ne pas répondre aussi désagréablement à la limite de l'insulte. D'autre part, « tu veux m'apprendre à pêcher alors que moi je veux juste le poisson » alors Gentoo n'est probablement fait pour toi, man in the hill te donne des docs faites par la communauté justement pour aider, et des méthodes pour résoudre ton problème, ce qui pourra t'aider pour d'autres occasions, ce que tu n'as manifestement pas compris. Et si ça ne fonctionne pas, ce n'est pas une raison pour l'insulter, d'autant plus qu'on ne sait pas quelles docs tu as déja lu ou non dans tes "dizaines d'heures de recherche". Il n'a pas la solution toute faite non plus, il n'a pas ta machine entre ses mains, c'est à toi de faire le reste du boulot, et si ça ne fonctionne pas tant pis et on tente autre chose. Et ça ne s'applique pas qu'à ce forum.

J'ai hésité à locker le topic, mais je vais réserver ça à la prochaine marque de mauvais esprit. De toute façon, je ne pense pas que quiconque t'aidera à présent, puisque cette communauté est, selon-toi, complètement inutile, c'est si bien ailleurs.

----------

